# WD Caviar Black 640GB 64MB Cache HDD & SATA III Help



## TricksterMatt (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm buying a new HDD which is going to be a WD Caviar Black 640GB 64MB Cache. It is a SATA III and i'm wandering will it be compatible on my motherboard? Will it fit in the  SATA slot in which my WD Caviar Blue 500GB is slotted on? Thanks and is the HDD I'm getting good? I'm giving my old one to my brother cause he needs a new one


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2010)

Nice drive and yes its backwards compatible with SataII


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 24, 2010)

yes it will work perfectly fine, that is a very decent drive.

nice performance.


Sata 1 2 and 3 will all work together.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

SATA devices are all compatible with each other, so yes it will work, and no it will not slow anything down.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the instantenous replies guys I was worried it wouldn't fit but now I know it's all compatible so it's good then  cheers


----------

